# Work Boots w/Velcro Straps



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone know of any good work boots with velcro straps? I love redwing and a few others, but they are all laces. After a while, the laces start coming loose all the time and it bugs the crap out of me. Nice thick velcro straps never come loose that I know of. I know I could just get a redwing and take it to a cobbler to add straps, but I'd rather not. 

Or any tips on keeping strings from coming loose? I can't figure it out and yes I've tried new laces.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Are you using round laces or flat laces? Flat laces don't come undone as easy.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I double knot and pull tight. They very seldom come undone. You're not tying a tight enough knot


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've seen adapters that you put in lace-up boots that turn them into a big zipper down the middle. Swat guys and firemen often use them. I've seen them for sale at the local army surplus store.

EDIT: http://www.thefirestore.com/store/p...oot_zippers_fits_all_8_black_leather_danners/


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Boots 101*

I'll try those 2 things. I sure thought I was tightening them good. 

I have round ones. Never even thought of flat ones. 

Good tips

Boot tying ******


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Cletis said:


> Anyone know of any good work boots with velcro straps?


I wear 3 year old Sketcher black sneaker's with the velcro straps: never have messed with them, just slip them on and off...if I could find a boot like that and that would last as long, I am sold.


----------



## jusme123 (Dec 27, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Anyone know of any good work boots with* velcro straps*? I love redwing and a few others, but they are all laces. After a while, the laces start coming loose all the time and it bugs the crap out of me. Nice thick velcro straps never come loose that I know of. I know I could just get a redwing and take it to a cobbler to add straps, but I'd rather not.
> 
> Or any tips on keeping strings from coming loose? I can't figure it out and yes I've tried new laces.


 $22.99 what size shoe








:laughing: only kidding!


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Double knot. I tie my boots once a day.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.zappos.com/worx-by-red-wing-shoes-5290-black

Tie them tight every so often and use the zipper everyday!


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

Try tying your laces with a square knot.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

jusme123 said:


> $22.99 what size shoe


Hey how did you find my work boots??:blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jusme123 said:


> $22.99 what size shoe
> 
> 
> 
> ...





erics37 said:


> Hey how did you find my work boots??:blink:


Your not the only one that wears those boots:laughing::laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I wore combat boots in high school and used the zipper


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I single tie mine and they don't come loose. :blink:


----------



## Wiredude (May 14, 2010)

I had a pair of Bates boots a while back that had the side zipper, I laced them up good and snug, zip-tied the laces up, and just used the zipper.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Anyone know of any good work boots with velcro straps? I love redwing and a few others, but they are all laces. After a while, the laces start coming loose all the time and it bugs the crap out of me. Nice thick velcro straps never come loose that I know of. I know I could just get a redwing and take it to a cobbler to add straps, but I'd rather not.
> 
> Or any tips on keeping strings from coming loose? I can't figure it out and yes I've tried new laces.


just get pull on boots.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Go to your local hockey skate shop or sporting goods store and buy waxed skate laces, I don't see why those wouldn't work. I wear Redwings and haven't had any issues with their laces. I double knot out of habit but if I'm feeling particularly lazy I'll single knot to no ill effects.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Lz_69 said:


> Try tying your laces with a square knot.


I wrap around once or twice depending on how thick my socks are and finish with a square knot and tuck the ends behind the wraps. It's the most secure and cleanest look in my opinion.


----------



## Mike S. (Jan 18, 2011)

I have OCD so it bothers me when one shoe is tied tighter than the other. There is one simple way to keep your boots tied tight and never have them come loose, but also be easy to put on and off.

What you need is boots with those hooks at the top instead of holes, that's the only way this will work. What you do is tie your boots like normal, make sure they are tight and even, then walk around a while still making sure they are good. If this is the correct tightness, what you are going to do is mark the laces where you tied them with a sharpie, then take the boots off.

Take the laces and make a real knot where the marks are, this knot is going to be permanent. Tie a couple of granny knots or whatever they are called, then take some super glue and drip it onto the knot, this will ensure that it never comes undone. Cut off any slack, you don't need it anymore.

Now put the boot on and loop the lace up and over the hooks like they would be if you tied your boot like normal. It might take a bit of pulling the first time to see how it goes, but once the lace is up and over the last hook, your boot is on and fully tied and ready to go. 

I hope you understand how I explained this. I've been using this system for 15 years and it's always worked well. Never tie another lace again.


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

http://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/slipping.htm

http://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/secureknot.htm


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I use slip on boots, but not because of the laces just because they are much more waterproof. I can't imagine having laces to tie!


----------

